# win 7 möglichst günstig (aber legal)



## phily (7. Dezember 2013)

*win 7 möglichst günstig (aber legal)*

hallo zusammen,

ich brauche windows 7 64 bit. wo kriege ich das am günstigsten? und sind solche shops (Windows 7 kaufen und MS Office Professional vom Fachhändler AOT Software) vertrauenswürdig und legal oder kennt jemand welche, wo ich sicher sein kann, dass alles mit rechten dingen zugeht?

oder spricht etwas hier gegen? http://www.amazon.de/Windows-7-Ulti...TF8&qid=1386418411&sr=8-10&keywords=windows+7


----------



## Shorty484 (7. Dezember 2013)

Also bei Ebay geht Windows 7 mittlererweile für 30 Euro über die Ladentheke. Das Amazon-Angebot sieht ganz gut aus, sicher sein kann man sich halt bei keinem Verkäufer.

Über AOT Software finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich viel Infos, und wenn dann keine Guten.


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du mit nur einem Key zufrieden bist, könnte ich dir einen aus dem Studentenprogramm besorgen.


----------



## phily (7. Dezember 2013)

hey, cooles angebot. gibts da irgendwelche nachteile und ist es legal?


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Dezember 2013)

@chbdiablo: Die Weitergabe von Keys aus dem Dreamspark-Programm ist nicht erlaubt, falls du das meinst.


----------



## golani79 (7. Dezember 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...s=windows+7+home+premium+64+bit+systembuilder

http://www.amazon.de/Windows-8-1-Vo...s=windows+7+home+premium+64+bit+systembuilder

Finde ich jetzt beide (hab auch Win8 gelistet) nicht wirklich teuer - wenn man bedenkt, dass man ein Betriebssystem in der Regel eh über Jahre hinweg benutzt.

Den Anbieter bas-tech aus deinem Amazonlink kenn ich nicht - keine Ahnung, wie der die Ultimate so günstig anbieten kann.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass man die als Privatperson eigentlich gar nicht braucht.

Billiger wirst es wohl nicht bekommen.

Sind allerdings auch 2 Rezensionen drinnen, die darauf hinweisen, dass der Key nicht funktioniert hat - scheint da wohl ab und zu Probleme mit ungültigen Keys zu geben.
Und obwohl man diese wohl ersetzt bekommt, würde für mich persönlich ein schaler Beigeschmack bei diesem Händler bleiben.


----------

